# Plasma Level Peak Test-e



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Just been having a read about esters and know the half life of test-e is around 10.5 days but what about plasma level peak? This obviously depends on rate of release into the blood and rate of clearence from the blood. Does anyone know when one shot raches its peak level?

Steve


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Also depends on the amount of gear used.

I have had a guy post on this before and I will go find it for you.


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Just found this article

Comparative pharmacokinetics of testosterone enanthate and testosterone cyclohexanecarboxylate as assessed by serum and salivary testosterone levels in normal men

Th. Schürmeyer <NOBR>1</NOBR> E. Nieschlag <NOBR>1</NOBR> <NOBR>,</NOBR> <NOBR>2</NOBR>  <NOBR>1</NOBR> Max Planck Clinical Research Unit for Reproductive Medicine at the University Women's Hospital, 4400 Münster, FRG

Unfortunatly I carnt find the full txt without paying but the abstract suggest as it peaks as early as 8 to 24 hrs post injection.

*ABSTRACT*

The pharmacokinetics of 2 testosterone esters, testosterone enanthate and testosterone cyclohexanecarboxylate, were compared in a single blind crossover study in healthy young men. Their effects on serum and salivary levels of testosterone, as well as on the serum levels of LH, FSH and proclactin were measured after the injection of doses equivalent to 140 mg free testosterone. Both preparations yielded supraphysiological testosterone levels in serum and saliva as early as 2 h following injection, reaching peak levels 4 to 5 times above basal between 8 and 24 h. LH and FSH levels were suppressed as long as serum testosterone levels were elevated. Nine days after injecting testosterone enanthate and 7 days after giving testosterone cyclohexanecarboxylate, serum and salivary levels of testosterone had returned to basal. The longer activity of testosterone enanthate was also evidenced from more extended suppression of gonadotrophin levels. Although neither preparation is ideal because of the initial supraphysiological peaks, testosterone enanthate appears preferable for clinical use because of its slightly longer duration of action.

I belive the dose used would equate to about 200mg of enanthate ester.

Steve


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Just been giving it some thought and carnt imagine that being right, if test-e is used as a one monthly injection for trt surely one jab wouldnt peak at 5x baseline in just 24hrs and back to base line in just 9 days?

Steve


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Just found another study that kinda fits with the 8 to 24hr peak as above.

The TE injection resulted in highly supraphysiological levels of 100- 177 nmol/l from immediately after the injection to day 5. A rapid decline followed and testosterone levels reached the lower limit of normal after 31 days.

This was in monkeys however.

Steve


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

steve_1111uk said:


> Just been giving it some thought and carnt imagine that being right, if test-e is used as a one monthly injection for trt surely one jab wouldnt peak at 5x baseline in just 24hrs and back to base line in just 9 days?
> 
> Steve


Test E is not used for monthly shots.

In the states it is 100mg of testosterone cypionate every week, or 200mg every two weeks, or 300mg every 3 weeks.

UpJohn has a PDF on that.

But, those on the 3 week injection proticol found that they turned into sex maniacs then dropped off before the 3 week mark.

Too much spike and drop for that to be an effecitve TRT.

So, they dont do that anymore.

Even 100mg shots fall flat a day or two before next injection.

This is why the gels are so popular for TRT.

Now some are using sub-Q methods of delivery to slow absorption and lengthen the drop.

I think it was Dr. Eugine Shippen that first did that.

Other TRT doctors use HCG on day of injection and days 6 and 7.

This tends to spark the nuts to not fall flat.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

steve_1111uk said:


> Just been giving it some thought and carnt imagine that being right, if test-e is used as a one monthly injection for trt surely one jab wouldnt peak at 5x baseline in just 24hrs and back to base line in just 9 days?
> 
> Steve





steve_1111uk said:


> Just found another study that kinda fits with the 8 to 24hr peak as above.
> 
> The TE injection resulted in highly supraphysiological levels of 100- 177 nmol/l from immediately after the injection to day 5. A rapid decline followed and testosterone levels reached the lower limit of normal after 31 days.
> 
> ...


Test enan reaches peak plasma test levels in around 24-48hrs dose is irrelevant as to when test levels will peak.

I have the TE levels for humans if you would rather read that.

Here's a graph for a single inject of test e.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is from my Doctor friend:



asih.net said:


> I have a post dealing with nandrolone pharmacokinetics which will help explain the differences and similarities observed with intramuscular injections. The link is below.
> 
> http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/showthread.php?p=476762#post476762
> 
> ...


A snip from that:

Injection technique, including injection site, volume and concentration, as well as the nature of the vehicle, could theoretically be important for androgen ester release rate. Injection site may be important because of differences in tissue composition and blood flow (i.m. oil-based injections may more accurately be termed intermuscular or intralipomatous).

The former reflects the tendency of oil vehicle to distribute along intermuscular fascial planes, whereas the latter depends upon the amount of fat at the injection site (including systematic gender differences) together with needle geometry and anatomy of the injection depot. Intralipomatous deposition of injections with a larger vehicle volume may explain the slower release kinetics of nandrolone decanoate in the gluteal region, as well as the differences from the deltoid site, which has a lower fat content. The higher blood flow in the deltoid, compared with the gluteal, muscle may also be important. Analogous site-dependent differences in absorption rate and physiological effects have been described for a variety of drugs in aqueous solution.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

thought it was ok to shoot test e once a week?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

i may have to do sun/thur now as am planning 2ml once a week?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

this thread is excellent.

also confirms why when i did EOD injections with long esters, i got awesome results.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

godsgifttoearth said:


> this thread is excellent.
> 
> also confirms why when i did EOD injections with long esters, i got awesome results.


 Interesting.

How did you find injections sites after a long cycle pinning eod? Scar tissue?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

paulo said:


> thought it was ok to shoot test e once a week?


It is fine to shoot once a week, blood levels are out of the ball park anyway.

I found no diffrence in twice a week shots and once a week, other than convience to shoot once.

there is going to be overlap with next shot anyway.

It makes no diffrence.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Interesting.
> 
> How did you find injections sites after a long cycle pinning eod? Scar tissue?


no scar tissue, i was using good gear.....you only really get scar tissue if you've done loads of cycles, or your pinning with gear that is painful and is causing chemical damage.

i was only using 600mg test e, 300mg masteron e.

which works out as 0.5ml test e, 0.4 ml of masteron per injection.

less than 1ml per injection.

left delt, right delt, left glue, right glute, left quad, right quad. each site gets injection once every 12days.

its like really really really really easy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The needle can give you scar tissue, my buddy that has shot for years has a terrible time burring the needle to inject, even has trouble pushing the gear in.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

hackskii said:


> The needle can give you scar tissue, my buddy that has shot for years has a terrible time burring the needle to inject, even has trouble pushing the gear in.


yeah but like i said, loads of cycles. if ur developing scar tissue early in ur juicing career, then ur either using 18g needles, or **** gear.

splitting up injects like this actually helps me. my body doesnt react very well to injects. the most i can do without problems is 2ml in a glute. i managed 1.5ml in a delt once using some awesome gear, but the delt was like 2 times the size of the other one, and was quite stiff to move. didnt hurt tho

1ml is the sweet spot for completely unoticable injects. so given i cycle once /year at most. its not really a problem *fingers crossed*.

i dont see why people frown on this so much. people use 2-3mls of short esters at a time with the same frequency. the higher volume will do more damage. no one bats an eyelid at that. just cos you can inject once/week, doesnt mean YOU HAVE to. i got zero neg sides from EOD dosing, and the gains were excellent.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think we are missing the point here.

First, it is ok to shoot once a week of enanthate, that ester along with cypionate was designed to shoot less frequently.

If one was to shoot 500mg a week it may take over 2 weeks to clear the system.

Week 2 would already be high before I shot the next shot.

As the weeks progress there is overlap, levels will be super high as they wont clear within the week you are shooting the gear.

Now the peaks and drops wont be as high, but honestly I have never seen any diffrence in frequency of shots.

Short esters of testosterone do not work any better than the longer esters of testosterone, only in and out faster.

Test is test.

If there is no benefit of more frequent jabbing why risk all the pinning?

Everytime that needle hits the skin there is potential for scar tissue, every single time.

If pinning more frequent does not increase gains but increases the incidence of scar tissue then why bother?

Not to mention running a higher risk of abcess due to more frequent injections.

Also, I dont know many people that actually like to jab.

Now if jabbing gets a guy off, then hell let him.

Once a week for this kid.


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

So if test-e peaks in under 2 days why do people say test-e is no good for shorter cycles?

Is it because you would get more of a peak and faster tail off with prop?

Steve


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

steve_1111uk said:


> So if test-e peaks in under 2 days why do people say test-e is no good for shorter cycles?
> 
> Is it because you would get more of a peak and faster tail off with prop?
> 
> Steve


Exactly, prop drops off very quickly because it has a much shorter active/half life.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I doubt test E peaks in two days.

My brother can feel a shot of 250 enanthate for 2 weeks (libido, pump in the gym).

If that were to peak day two, then two weeks later he would be flat, that is not the case and that is not the case from what I have found.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I doubt test E peaks in two days.
> 
> My brother can feel a shot of 250 enanthate for 2 weeks (libido, pump in the gym).
> 
> If that were to peak day two, then two weeks later he would be flat, that is not the case and that is not the case from what I have found.


It does Scott, check the graph i posted for a single shot of test e @250mg/ml.

He would only be flat 2wks later if he did a single jab.


----------



## BigDre (Jul 14, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Test enan reaches peak plasma test levels in around 24-48hrs dose is irrelevant as to when test levels will peak.
> 
> I have the TE levels for humans if you would rather read that.
> 
> Here's a graph for a single inject of test e.


What was the dose of the injection? if you tell me i think I can make a week on week plasma level graph for multiple injection times.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

It;s in the post above yours  .


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

ok given this new info. there doesnt seem to be much point in using short esters anymore? i still kinda find it hard to believe, do you have a link to the entire study? if it peaks after a few days, when using test e alone, i would expect to notice my balls shrinking much quicker than i observe.


----------



## BigDre (Jul 14, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> It;s in the post above yours  .


Ahaha I'm a numpty.

Cool, also helpful would be the full TXT paper, I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

This isn't new info and some ppl are missing the point.

It's irrelevant when it peaks it's the duration of action that needs to be taken into account but we know that, thats why we all can happily shoot test e/cyp once wkly without any negative sides.

I don't remember what medical study i got the graph from, it was a long time ago and i only wanted the graph to illustrate the response curve as opposed to the response curve for sustanon to prove that they were almost identical.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But, depending on how much is shot or where, the carrior oil used, all will change the delivery time of the drug.

Fat guys slower than lean guys, due to less marbeling in the muscle.

Glute is less vascular than lets say the delt.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> But, depending on how much is shot or where, the carrior oil used, all will change the delivery time of the drug.
> 
> Fat guys slower than lean guys, due to less marbeling in the muscle.
> 
> Glute is less vascular than lets say the delt.


Sure there are many variables thats why they quote peak levels of between 24-48hrs to take those variables into account.

I did post about the difference in peak levels of a glute shot as opposed to a delt shot sometime ago, i think you were in on the thread Scott, i'm going to try find it unless you have the link bud.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can feel for almost up to 3 weeks one shot of testosterone enanthate @ 500mg.

I notice this by a greasy face, lower deeper voice, higher blood pressure, and elivated libido, I think many of the numbers floating around on the web are not correct.

Test undeconate can be shot every 6 weeks and in some cases even longer up to 10 weeks.

I was just reading an article with studies on that and it is far longer than many think.

But we are talking about Test E here.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> I can feel for almost up to 3 weeks one shot of testosterone enanthate @ 500mg.
> 
> I notice this by a greasy face, lower deeper voice, higher blood pressure, and elivated libido, I think many of the numbers floating around on the web are not correct.
> 
> ...


I'm not suprised given test e half life of around 10-11 days, you should still feel some effects for around 21-22 days.

As for TU, the same i would think given it's half life (below) i would say that yes at 6wks you should still feel it's effects.

Pharmacokinetic analysis showed a terminal elimination half-life of 18.3+/-2.3 and 23.7+/-2.7 days and showed a mean residence time of 21.7+/-1.1 and 23.0+/-0.8 days for the lower and higher doses, respectively.

These values are based on a single injection of 500mg and 1000mg respectively


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

godsgifttoearth said:


> ok given this new info. there doesnt seem to be much point in using short esters anymore? i still kinda find it hard to believe, do you have a link to the entire study? if it peaks after a few days, when using test e alone, i would expect to notice my balls shrinking much quicker than i observe.


You can get that one I posted at the begining as a full text online but you have to pay. I may try and get it through the library at work then I could scan it and post it up.

Steve


----------



## BigDre (Jul 14, 2009)

Here it is, the blood levels of testosterone following 1ml 250mg injection at 7 3.5 and EOD intervals.

The dose itself doesn't matter because the shape of the curve will be identical so long as the dose is consistent for every injection.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice, there are a few of these on another board for different steroids.

Just goes to show that once wkly jabs of test e keeps levels stable enough to avoid negative sides.


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Did you half the dose on the every 3.5 day one? otherwise your essentially taking twice as much gear.

Steve


----------



## BigDre (Jul 14, 2009)

steve_1111uk said:


> Did you half the dose on the every 3.5 day one? otherwise your essentially taking twice as much gear.
> 
> Steve


For the purposes of creating the curve I did not halve it.

Just disregard the number, the important part is the curve, that shouldn't change no matter the dose.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

BigDre said:


> Here it is, the blood levels of testosterone following 1ml 250mg injection at 7 3.5 and EOD intervals.
> 
> The dose itself doesn't matter because the shape of the curve will be identical so long as the dose is consistent for every injection.


Could somebody explain the graph that BigDre posted (above) to me , I am thick as pig sh!t. What should one be aiming for?

Great thread btw


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

To me that graph seems pointless as dosages for jabs havent been adjusted, for shot frequencys so serum peak levels are pointless here


----------

